# Trivia 11/24



## luckytrim (Nov 24, 2018)

trivia 11/24
DID YOU KNOW...
Dubbed the "Marathon Man," Belgian runner Stefaan Engels ran  the marathon
distance every day for a year, totaling 9,569 miles (1,5401  km).


1. What is the Star sign for Sagittarius ?
2. Where was the 1972 Summer Olympics held ?
3. He is known as "The Night Stalker" and was convicted of  thirteen
homicides... Do you remember his name ?
(Hint; Initials 'R.R.')
4. What song do The Soggy Bottom Boys sing into a can for  $10.00 each?
5. Which of these sports has the highest net?
  a. - Tennis
  b. - Volleyball
  c. - Badminton
  d. Squash
6. Only one of the Fifty has a Capital with three words I the  name... what's 
the name ?
7. Ty Cobb played 22 of his 24 seasons with which  team?
8. Susan Boyle sang which song from "Les Miserables" for the  2009 show of 
"Britain's Got Talent"?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
An elephant’s trunk has two small, flexible bones near its  tip.  These tiny
bones enable the elephant to grasp small objects like  peanuts.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. the Archer
2. Munich, Germany
3. Richard Ramirez
4. 'A Man of Constant Sorrow'
5. - b
6. Salt Lake City, Utah
7. Detroit Tigers
8. 'I Dreamed a Dream'

CRAP !!
The trunk of an elephant contains 40,000 muscles, giving the  animal complete
control . No bones in that trunk !


----------

